# 2 Buffs & a Showgirl



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

Our new baby chicks! 




Buff hens & Showgirl 1116 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

Buff #1 loves the camera! She posed so well for me! 



Buff Hen #1 1131 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

Buff #1 again



Buff Hen #1 1127 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

Showgirl Silkie



Showgirl Silkie 1122 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr

He was chirping like crazy! He did not like being away from his buddies! 



Showgirl Silkie  1125 by ChristyHarris79, on Flickr


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 24, 2014)

They are so cute!  Good shots!

John I.


----------



## carver (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow Christy you must have quite the flock


----------



## Resica (Feb 24, 2014)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

John I. Shore said:


> They are so cute!  Good shots!
> 
> John I.



Thank you! 



carver said:


> Wow Christy you must have quite the flock


Wait til you see our Swedish Flower Hens! 



Resica said:


> Very cute. Thanks for sharing with us!



Thank you!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 24, 2014)

Cool looking chicks, Crickett.  You did a great job capturing em.  

Hoss


----------



## carver (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Wait til you see our Swedish Flower Hens!
> ...



I'm looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Cool looking chicks, Crickett.  You did a great job capturing em.
> 
> Hoss



Thank you Hoss! 



carver said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing them



They only have a couple more weeks & they will start hatching out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Let me know if y'all want some more eggs!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 25, 2014)

Great shots Christy!

Raising your own models now - they don't give you the silly, goofy looks like kids do!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> Great shots Christy!
> 
> Raising your own models now - they don't give you the silly, goofy looks like kids do!



No, they just poop on my paper!


----------



## carver (Feb 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No, they just poop on my paper!


----------



## Alicyn (Mar 28, 2014)

Cute!


----------

